
The Red Hat Universal Base Image - homarp
https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/introducing-red-hat-universal-base-image
======
jeremya
What do folks think about this? I have encountered the licensing challenges of
local development with RHEL 7 containers. The workaround for it put us in a
weird spot with licensing even though we were paying for RHEL 7 on the host
OS. We had reached out to our Red Hat reps and even they did not seem to
understand the issues at play. It seems like this move will really simplify
the whole thing. The post is a little unclear on the technical details. Will
these images have access to install packages from RHEL yum repos even for
users who do not pay for RHEL support? Also, what, if any, effect do folks
here think this will have on CentOS? I certainly like the option of being able
to start with UBI or UBI minimal images with no support and being able to buy
support when needed without re-tooling the stack.

